# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  Doing IoT without electronics

## UrosIot

Since I don`t have much in common with hardware and I decided to try out with IoT I would like a few suggestions on how to move forward. I have tried with a platform that enables me to work on Internet of Virtual things - so that I don`t need hardware. What do you think about this option? Is it enough for the beginning? This is the site - https://iotify.io
Thanks

----------


## dclamp

It really depends on what type of device you are trying to create. There are real world variables that are necessary in order to develop IoT devices. For example: a motion sensor light switch; how will you test motion and relays without having physical access? 

Looks like that is really helpful if you are piecing together a lot of libraries and open source projects together, but it probably won't be much use for someone who is creating their own PCBs. Once you get pasted the tinkering side of IoT that website will be of no use. You can only ever have a basic (ugly) prototype if you are piecing together pre-built decides together.

----------


## VerVurona

These connected embedded systems are small microcontroller-based computers that do not require a human interface. Instead of interacting with a human these systems use sensors or other advanced detection mechanisms.

----------


## dilettante

> ... these systems use sensors or other advanced detection mechanisms.


So background in parapsychology can be essential when doing IoT development.

----------


## PankajRai

Well you can check the list of top 10 IoT platforms to start with. Here's the link -http://bit.ly/1U6BOJr

----------

